# Control Remoto 4 Canales RF + PCB



## Manonline (Mar 14, 2009)

El otro dia probé en protoboard el control remoto de 4 canales hecho con los HT12 (E y D) y con los modulos RF de Wen Shing. La verdad es que tuve un excelente resultado, funcionando desde toda la casa, asi que me anime a diseñarle un PCB para el receptor y otro para el emisor.

*Datos de montaje:*

Les comento que esta version del emisor no es portatil, debido que esta diseñando para colgarlo de una pared y dejarlo ahi, pero tranquilamente se podria diseñar una version SMD para ponerlo en algunos de esos gabinetes que se venden para alarmas de auto y esas cosas.

Tal vez en el circuito les parezca que haya muchisimas resistencias pull-up (y las hay, jajaja), pero segun la hoja de datos y pruebas que hice, no hace falta ponerlas, asi que en la placa puse como para poner arrays o packs de resistencias, sino las encuentran, las pueden fabricar ustedes mismos. Sino pueden no ponerlas, y si les jode mucho o a veces no anda, las ponen. Esto es aplicable tanto al emisor como al receptor.

Como ven en las placas hay unos conectores raros, los cuales paso a describir ahora: en el receptor hay dos, un jack hueco (ver imagen. objeto de la izquierda) y un mini jack estereo 3.5mm (ver imagen. objeto de la derecha). El jack hueco, bueno... es simplemente para alimentar al receptor con un transformador de 5VCC, y el jack estereo es para conectar un emisor sin necesidad de usar un modulo RF (que no estan para desperdiciarlos por unos centimetros). Este ultimo conector ademas de recibir datos, tambien provee de energia al emisor.
En el emisor solo esta el jack estereo de 3.5mm que es de donde saca su energia y manda los datos al receptor. De no conectarse al receptor, dejar el pin del medio (izquierda en audio) libre y solo alimentarlo (derecha es positivo y masa, masa jaja)



*Funcionamiento:*

Es mas que simple. Los HT12 hacen prácticamente TODO. El codificador o encoder HT12E (emisor) tiene 12 entradas (8 de direccion y 4 de datos) de entrada paralela. Se ponen las entradas a un valor y al poner el "Enviar" a masa, este convierte el dato paralelo en serie y lo envia por el pin de salida de datos que va al emisor RF.
El decodificador o decoder HT12D (receptor) tiene 8 entradas de direccion (mas la de entrada de datos, claro). Por el pin de entrada de datos entran los 12 bits del emisor y si la direccion es coincidente, refleja el dato recibido en las 4 salidas de datos.

Los HT12 trabajan a una cierta frecuencia la cual tiene que ser igual para que puedan trabajar bien. Para esto se pone una Rosc entre los pines del oscilador o se puede poner un resonador para que sea mas preciso. Para calcular las R para los dos casos tienen el grafico en la hoja de datos. Yo use unos valores que vi en la pagina de Robots Argentina y en las hojas de datos de los modulos Wen Shing (sisisi, los circuitos de aplicacion de Wen Shing usan los integraditos de Holtek)

*Modo de uso:*

El receptor solo tiene 4 borneras que serian las llaves de luz a reemplazar.
El emisor tiene 4 llaves y un pulsador. Con las 4 llaves elegis el estado de las luces (ON-OFF) y con el pulsador envias la seleccion al receptor. El pulsador podria eliminarse puenteandolo si tuviesen un solo emisor en toda la casa para el/los artefacto/s, hacerlo haria que el emisor este transmitiendo constantemente y en caso de tener mas de un emisor, las señales se taparian una a la otra y se pondria todo loco jaja.

Si vas a usar un emisor sin conectarle el modulo wen shing, podes conectarlo directamente con cable usando los jacks del emisor y receptor. Para esto se compra un cable de audio estereo con plug macho en las dos puntas. Este cable provee de alimentacion al emisor y a su vez, este ultimo manda el dato al receptor.

Si va a usar el emisor con su modulo emisor wen shing, entonces tambien vas a tener que usar el jack hembre 3.5mm para alimentarlo. La alimentacion puede ser entre 5Vcc y 12Vcc.


*IMPORTANTE:*

Alimentacion del receptor: 5Vcc
Alimentacion del emisor: 5Vcc - 12Vcc (si lo conectas al receptor mediante cable, este lo alimenta solo a 5Vcc)

Bueno... sin mas vueltas dejo las imagenes y los archivos .pcb hechos en PCB Wizard 3.5

Espero que les guste.


----------



## pablitarq (Mar 15, 2009)

Que tal Manonline, primero felicitaciones por el proyecto, yo tambien estoy por armarlo, cuando termines podrias colocar fotos del proyecto ? Aca te dejo los pcb que los edite en pdf para imprimirlos, y tengo una confuncion con las masas y el pcb wizard. Lo adjunto para que lo mires si podes. Gracias


----------



## pablitarq (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya me di cuenta que en el receptor todos los puntos que estan desconectados van a masa; (en el emisor lo solucione) cuando puedas me podes pasar el circuito del receptor asy lo puedo modificar en mi pdf. Gracias y perdon por las molestias.


----------



## Manonline (Mar 15, 2009)

fijate que el circuito del receptor qedo un poco grande entonces no se muestra como imagen, sino como adjunto. Ahora lo modifico asi se muestra.

EDIT: Listo, ahi modifique el tamaño y se ve directamente en el post. Y por ahora no logro imprimir el archivo y que se vea toda la copper area... asi que sigo probando... saludos...

EDIT2: Logre resolver lo de la Copper Area imprimiendolo desde el Circuit Wizard como me recomendo mnicolau, pero mi impresora HP Laserjet Color 2600n no anda bien y la Xerox 3117 no agarra bien las hojas de revista que le pongo. Asi que sera la semana que viene


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 17, 2009)

hola tengo armado transmisor/receptor con picaxes y anda bien pero queria saber si tenes alguna recomendacion para las antenas para lograr mayor alcance


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 17, 2009)

buenas a todos,

felicitaciones a Manonline por el montaje de tu transmisor y gracias por compartirlo con los miembros del foro, la verdad quisiera hacerlo pero en el el lugar donde estoy es muy dificil conseguir los integrados HT. soy de Colombia pero de todas formas voy a averiguar si los consigo en la capital.

espero tu foto del montaje final, exitos


----------



## Manonline (Mar 18, 2009)

hola a todos:

biker: la antena debe medir 1/4 de la longitud de onda. esta se consigue diviendo la velocidad de la luz por la frecuencia de trabajo. 300000km/s / 433mhz. en el caso de 433mhz la longitud es algo asi como 17.5cm

cheyo: primero gracias. despues te digo que los HT no son muy dificiles de conseguir, por lo menos aca. me salieron poco menos de 1 dolar. lo que podrias hacer es pedir varios y que te los manden por correo o alguna mensajeria. y digo varios asi se amortiza el envio.

bueno, este finde subire fotos de las placas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi there, everything.

ya encontré los ht en Bogotá a 3000 pesos colombianos, voy a montarlo


----------



## jotavives (Mar 27, 2009)

Ak hace falta algo...el Tx y Rx cual es el moduladro y el demodulador de RF?


----------



## maxi1330 (Abr 2, 2009)

que transistores son Q1, Q2, Q3, y Q4¿?


----------



## Manonline (Abr 2, 2009)

perdon la tardanza... no habia visto los mensajes...

Los modulos RF son los Wenshing, los conocidos TW-XXX y RX-XXX (XXX es la frecuencia de trabajo... elijan la que mas le guste...)

Los transistores son todos transistores NPN de señales. Yo uso los BC548 porque tengo unos cuantos por aca tirados.


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 2, 2009)

buenas manonline, pues si conseguí los htc y encontré los modulos rcr y rct de 433Mhz, tengo una duda con respecto alas resistencias pues no sé el valor de ellas, y como va tu montaje? saludos


----------



## chorix (May 30, 2009)

Soy estudiante de electronica y me interesaria mucho hacer esto, no me tiran una idea mas o menos de los precios? Soy del Gran Buenos Aires y si tengo que ir a capital a comprar no hay problema, pero necesito saber eso.
Saludos Gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 30, 2009)

Hola Chorix.


Escribí "Apartado de Proveedores" en el buscador del foro. Entrá al tema que así se llama (curiosamente también lo creó Manonline si no me equivoco) y te ponés a buscar uno que te guste. Entrás a su página y buscás tooooooodos los componentes que necesitás.

Anotás los precios y después lo sumás.


Saludos


----------



## chorix (Jun 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Chorix.
> 
> 
> Escribí "Apartado de Proveedores" en el buscador del foro. Entrá al tema que así se llama (curiosamente también lo creó Manonline si no me equivoco) y te ponés a buscar uno que te guste. Entrás a su página y buscás tooooooodos los componentes que necesitás.
> ...



Muchas gracias Cacho.
Alguien puede subir una foto de este proyecto terminado?
Estoy muy interesado en hacerlo, estoy en mi segundo año de electrónica y necesito una idea de como queda.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2009)

De nada.

En lo de las fotos no te puedo ayudar porque no lo armé yo, así que te dejo en las manos del resto de la comunidad.


Saludos


----------



## lionshin (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola gente que tal? les comento, arme el circuito en un protoboard, si los uso sin los modulos rf anda bien, el tema es cuando le pongo el modulo de rf, no hace nada, hay alguna forma de probar el tx y el rx para saber si andan bien? si esta emitiendo y recibiendo? saludos gracias


----------



## leop4 (Dic 23, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Aca dejo los PCB y le saque una foto al mini jack estereo




Manonline le puedo sacar copper area al pcb o eso funciona como masa? gracias.
y el SW de los 8 contactos que serian pequeños interruptores, ¿son las resistencias?


----------



## lionshin (Dic 28, 2009)

hola que tal manoline, te queria hacer una pregunta, puede ser que con unos cable de aprox 30 cm en el receptor y 10 centimetros en el emisor, usados como antena, no alcanze mas de 2 metros la distancia? si estoy a menos de 1 metro anda perfectamente sin antena por ejemplo, saludos y espero me puedas responder

PD: ya solucione mi anterior problema, tenia mal el conexionado del modulo tx :S



leop4 dijo:


> Manonline le puedo sacar copper area al pcb o eso funciona como masa? gracias.
> y el SW de los 8 contactos que serian pequeños interruptores, ¿son las resistencias?




el copper area funciona como la masa, con respecto al SW de 8 no son las resistencias, es para poner por asi decirlo en el mismo canal tanto al emisor como al receptor, en ambos tienen que estar exactamente igual


----------



## Perrotron (Feb 25, 2010)

Los módulos RF, ¿son los que trabajan con una entrada serial?


----------



## triton794 (Abr 29, 2010)

hola una consulta si yo quiero emitir y recibir 8 canales o 8 bits que solucion me darian?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 29, 2010)

Tendrías que utilizar un microcontrolador ...hay unos HT que tienen un bus de datos de 8 bits pero no merece la pena comprarlos....por que con un PIC16F628A podrías añadirle un montón de funciones y lineas de datos con pocas modificaciones de código.

Lo mejor sería que buscaras en internet como implementar algún protocolo de comunicación serie con control de errores...con lo cuál podrías alcanzar velocidades de comunicación con esos módulos de 19,2Kbps sin muchos problemas.


----------



## tanke (Jun 6, 2010)

Buenas gente! Alguien podria decirme donde puedo conseguir los modulos de RF en Argentina??? Soy de Santa Fe y los he buscado por varios lugares pero sin resultados.-

Desde ya muchas gracias!!!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## siken (Jun 10, 2010)

hola alguien tiene un control a radio frecuencia de 4 canales con todos sus datos porfa si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2010)

mirá espero que no te lo tomes al mal ...pero en el foro no aplicamos la ley del minimo esfuerzo, asi que te voy a ayudar a encontrar la respuesta:
1º - por las dudas busca en el foro hay mucho material de lo que buscas (para eso esta el buscador)
2º - Busca en internet HT12E Y HT12D esos integrados + modulos TX y RX de RF de bajo consto que venden en cualquier electrónica podés hacer el mando de 4 contactos.


----------



## sdel (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola como estan, se que este tema es viejo pero me parecio muy interesante y quiero aplicarlo a unos proyectitos. pregunto: en el decodificador ht se puede usar directamente la salida del integrado al puerto de un pic? habria problema con esto?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 4, 2010)

No no habría drama siempre y cuando los pines sean compatibles TTL


----------



## javerman3 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola algien me podria decir en donde se cosigue el HT12 porque lo estube buscando y no lo consigo por ningun lado


----------



## sdel (Jul 9, 2010)

hola javerman, yo los consegui en avenida de los incas n4774 en capital federal, cuestan unos 3 pesos argentinos. en cika tambien los tienen www.cika.com.ar
saludo


----------



## martins902 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola gente. Manonline  muy buen aporte muchas gracias. Quería hacer una pregunta a ver si alguien me la puede ayudar. 

Se pueden tener varios módulos (Tx y Rx) trabajando al mismo tiempo transmitiendo cosas distintas??

Saludos


----------



## VipSpain (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola a todos,

En el caso de transmitir la senal por cable en vez de radio:
Que distancia puede comunicarse en metros?
Que tipo de amplificador de senal se podria conectar? Uno de Audio normal de 1w por ejemplo?

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Abr 11, 2011)

Disculpen la demora (meses de ausencia en el foro). Prometo subir fotos del proyecto terminado pronto.

La verdad que no sabria decirte el alcance en metros que podrias lograr, pero no creo que mas de 10 metros con un buen cable (como mucho).

Yo lo probe con un cable de 1m y funciono bien. Todavia no lo probe con el emisor de radio, pero pronto lo hare...

Se pueden armar varios circuitos Tx/Rx y trabajarian sin problemas siempre y cuando dos modulos Tx no emitan al mismo tiempo, para eso a los emisores les puse un pulsador de Send.

Les cuento que este proyecto surge de la necesidad de poder prender/apagar las luces de mi terraza desde varios puntos de la casa. Las pruebas en protoboard dieron excelentes resultados: 20m atravesando paredes viejas y no probé mas.

Hay emisores mas potentes que dicen alcanzar unos 500m, nos los probe pero lo compre para futuras pruebas 

Saludos,
Mano.


----------



## melxis (Jun 28, 2011)

pablitarq dijo:


> Que tal Manonline, primero felicitaciones por el proyecto, yo tambien estoy por armarlo, cuando termines podrias colocar fotos del proyecto ? Aca te dejo los pcb que los edite en pdf para imprimirlos, y tengo una confuncion con las masas y el pcb wizard. Lo adjunto para que lo mires si podes. Gracias



ei tengo una pregunta el circuito emisor tiene dos entradas o que son ???? esa parte no la entiendo o son modulos receptores. puedes ayudarme en esa parte amigo


----------



## Manonline (Sep 3, 2011)

El circuito emisor tiene dos salidas. Una, la tradicional, por el modulo Wen Shing (o equivalente) y la otra es una salida a nivel logico, para poder conectarlo con un cable directamente al receptor.

Esta ultimo lo hice porque actualmente tengo tres llaves que prenden las luces de mi terraza, y queria reemplazarlo por este circuito. El receptor va a reemplazar las llaves de luz, pero tambien necesito poder prenderlas y apagarlas desde ese mismo lugar, y me parecia un gasto innecesario poner un modulo Wen Shing por 2 cm de separacion.

Con esto vas a poder poner un receptor y emisor uno al lado del otro mediante un cable, y despues desparramar emisores por toda la casa (en mi caso uno al pie de la escalera, otro al final de la escalera, otro en mi taller y otro en mi cuarto).

Saludos,
Mano.


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 3, 2011)

Yo tengo los HT12E y HT12D los emisores y receptores a 433mhz.. Pero tengo un problema que me paro todo, y es que el emisor esta constantemente mandando datos y la bateria de 12volt chiquita que lleva me duro 6hs. Si lo uso con un transformador conectado constamente funciona de lujo, pero no tiene sentido alguno utilizar un mando RF conectado con cable, o por lo menos ese es mi punto de vista.

No le logre encontrar solucion a eso.. Pense en comprar los controles REMOCON, alguno los uso o los conoce?


----------



## Manonline (Sep 4, 2011)

En mi caso es solo para usar conectado a la pared, porque es para usar en 4 lugares fijos. 

La solucion es simple: podes cortar la pista de masa del emisor y soldale el anodo a esa pata, y el catodo al pulsador "Enviar", a la pata que no esta soldada directamente a masa. Esto haria que cada vez que envies el paquete, se prenda el emisor.

Despues decime si te anda!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya que estamos en todo esto...mi pregunta es más sobre los transmisores y receptores que se usan en modelismo, aeromodelismo y eso...

Porque he visto que tienen alcances muy buenos...de más de 100mts...

Viene algún chip en especial?

se podrán fabricar esos controles? o será obra de ingenieria muy avanzada?


----------



## Manonline (Sep 4, 2011)

La verdad que desconozco por completo el tema, pero los transmisores Wen Shing que compre tienen un alcance (segun fabricante) de 100m a cielo abierto, y tambien venden la version de 500m (que la compre pero no la probe)... todas en 433MHz...


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 4, 2011)

No entendi la solucion, me podrias hacer un esquemita aunque sea en paint?... Gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2011)

HU parecen ser muy buenos...y se puede hacer de todo con esos módulos...voy a ver si los consigo (no creo pero bueno) jajaa


----------



## Manonline (Sep 9, 2011)

Ahi te adjunto una imagen con la solucion que te propongo (no probada).

Saludos,
Mano.


----------



## Nafterr (Sep 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias!.. Te hago una consulta, porque el diodo?


----------



## Manonline (Sep 10, 2011)

Lo mas probable es que ese diodo no sea completamente necesario, es mas, solo lo puse porque del otro lado del cable hay una entrada del HT12E y al tenerlos flotando tal vez el transmisor metia ruido... pero CREO que todas las entradas de los HT12 tienen pull-ups internas.

Saludos,
Mano.


----------



## nest18 (Sep 30, 2012)

buens a todos, mi pregunta es existe un transmisor de la gama de wenshing para 1km, ya que he buscado pero no encuentro y en las mayoria de los datasheet de ellos no lo dicen, encontre el TM1000-1 pero no se si sea compatible el HT12E, saluds a todos buen circuito


----------



## Danii1925 (Oct 2, 2012)

saludos alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo encontrarlo en la ciudad de mexico soy nuevo en esto gracias de ante mano


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 5, 2012)

los encuentras en ROBODACTA, hay módulos RWS y TWS 433Mhz, además de los HT12E y HT12D.
saludos!


----------

